# Mr. Buddy heaters



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Tractor supply store has the Mr. Buddy heaters for 69.99. You know they will go up the more we get closer to ice! I believe the sale might only be good thru today.....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

The plastic control knob on mine broke... a call to the company was promptly and curteously rewarded with a new knob (free) overnighted to me in the mail.

( Not that it helped when I really needed the heater )


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GREAT product.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i have had mine since 1990 . target was a new store two michigan and i got one for $25 on a grand opening special. it has never failed me and has been used every year for shanty use and for cooking. i think it has been one of my better purchases over the years.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Bought mine from a pawn shop for $45 out the door in like new condition.It has worked great for 4 years now great to have on those freezing ice fishing days and nights.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i bought the ever-glo version of the buddy heater for 40 bucks last year when it was on sale (thanks chad, i was in TX and he picked it up for me). looks to be a good unit.

steve


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Mine has had a rough life,but it still works. Without a doubt the toughest icefishing heater I have had to date.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Bought one this year with a surplus of twenty propane tanks LOL. I paid $79 at lowes. I need to look into those refilling things to fill the small tanks from a 20 pound tank

.


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

I recently traded in my Coleman Sport Cat for the Mr. Buddy....couldn't have made a better decision!

Maiden Voyage this past weekend hunting....nice and toasty....can't wait till ice!

Great Heater....never question the purchase of this product....just question between the Mr. Heater or the larger version!


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I've had mine for three yaers it works great! I've used it in the shanty,camping tent and in the house when the power went out. The best heater out there by far!


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you guys have the Buddy heater or the BIG Buddy?


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

I have the big buddy with a hose attachment. Very good for a more "static" placement. It is not well suited for mobile fisherman. I got it for Christmas last year. I had an awful time keeping it lit. I called and they requested that I not use it because there was a valve problem which could cause it to explode. Of course I complied, but I had to go back to a sunflower heater for the remainder of the season. When a recall was announced they contacted me and were very helpful getting my heater fixed. (they actually paid to have mine shipped back and they gave me a new one)

Love the heater now that it works. The fan pushes the heat forward so that it doesn't got straight up.

Gus


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I also am thinking of hooking up to a tank for hunting. I can only get about 5 hours off a 1lb cylinder. Never fails that when it goes out I don't want to make the noise to replace the cylinder. Thinking of getting a ten lb. cylinder next year....


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Mr. Heater LP Heater  8,000-14,000 BTU, Model# MH12T 
Item# 1726 
Discount Price $39.99

www.northerntool.com


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Rats.......I thought it was 40 skins for the Mr heater. 1# model!!! I was digging for the credit card!!! 

Those 20# top mounts work great for heating the garage but are a little bit overkill for my shapell, unless u like IF nekid..... Take up a heck of alot of room too.. I used mine one time and I burned the side with the wind flapping it around.  Nuff of that. 

I'll stick w/ the Mr. Heater....they rock!!! 5 years and never a problem...xcept that one time we were out and it was 15 below...but I think that was the propane not working well at that temp...Leason learned!!! Stay home when it's that cold!!


----------



## quietman41 (May 7, 2005)

I am down grading this year from the big one that goes on the 20lbs tank I agree too big, Got so warm on low in the UP last year I fell asleep jigging for walleyes, Just not sure which of the buddies to get


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

The regular size buddy, will do the job very nicely. That thing puts off some heat!


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I was ready to take that heater back thought I got .....! My dad's been asking me for a year to pick him up that heater. I don't think 69 was bad. They're hard to find on sale as ice gets closer....


----------



## Stully (Feb 25, 2001)

I got my Mr. buddy heater last year and they do work great I only had one problem with mine. We were fishing black lake and it was cold I had a hard time getting the propane bottle to seal. I tried 3 different bottles and when I thought that I had it sealed (I couldnt hear a leak) I lit it off and the whole thing went up in flames... I kicked it out the front door of the shanty basically destroying the entire heater we were able to kick enough snow over it to get the flames out. When I got home I emailed MR. Buddy and told them what had happend the called me the next day and sent a ups box to ship it to them. Within a week the called me and told me that it they could find nothing wrong with the heater and that it was due to the propane tanks not seating. I figured that I was going to eat the $80 that I had spent on it. But the told me that a new one was on the way and they also threw in a 8ft hose to hook it up to a propane tank for free. Needless to say I am greatly satisfied with my heater and the folks that run the place.

Stully


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

sent you a pm


----------

